# UK Help - "The Chopin Experience"



## Chopiniana (May 22, 2008)

Hello,

I'm looking for downloads of the broadcasts for the entire Radio 3 "The Chopin Experience" which aired over the weekend (May 17-18).

www.bbc.co.uk/radio3/classical/chopinexperience/broadcasts.shtml

The broadcasts are available for download with BBC's iplayer but because I live in France and I can't download them from here.

Chopin in my favorite composer and I would be most grateful if anyone who has the broadcasts would be willing to e-mail a copy of them to me.


----------

